# Replacing a Broken Guide



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a rod with a insert that popped out of a guide. I lost the insert so I was wondering how much trouble it would be to replace it myself, how much money I would have to spend to get the basic stuff to just wrap and glue a new one back on, and how much a guide is? 
Or how much should it cost to get someone locally to replace it for me?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Guide is probably about 3-8 bucks depending on type and size. Spool of thread is about 1-3 bucks, little bit of epoxy is about 8-10 bucks. It's fairly easy, just need to read up on it first. Check out rodbuilding.org or mudhole.com as they have tons of information. If you wanted to get it done at a shop, you're looking on average at 10 bucks a guide, plus cost of the guide. Unless you're interested in getting into rod building, or you're the type that likes to do things yourself, it would be easier just have a shop do it.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I think it'll be easier to just get it done at a shop. What's a good way to find a local place, the phone book?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Call any of your local bait and tackle shops; they should have a contact for you.


----------

